# Kein Netzwerk nach Xen3.1 Installation für Debian Etch x86



## sniffer3000 (13. Feb. 2008)

Hallo
Bei mir funktioniert bis auf eine (sehr wichtige Kleinigkeit wirklich alles.
Sobald Xen installiert ist und der Rechner rebootet hat (noch vor "apt-get install xen-tools"), ist die Netzwerkverbindung absolut tot.
Wenn ich im GRUB das Debian ohne Xen auswähle, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Aber sobald ich Debian als DomU (ich hoffe das ist der richtige Begriff) ausführe, kann ich nicht einmal mehr ne IP anoingen.
z.B. bei "ping 192.168.1.1" gibt er folgende Meldung aus:
"connect: Network is unreachable"
An was kann das liegen? Ich wäre wirklich sehr happy, wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hätte.
(Ich beschäftige mich noch nicht lang mit Linux)
Danke im Voraus

(dieses Tutorial habe ich befolgt: http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/the-perfect-xen-310-setup-for-debian-etch-i386/)


----------



## o.meyer (13. Feb. 2008)

Hi,

schau doch bitte mal, wie Dein Netzwerk konfiguriert ist


```
ifconfig
```


```
cat /etc/network/interfaces
```
Grüße,

Olli


----------



## sniffer3000 (13. Feb. 2008)

bei "cat /etc/network/interfaces" kommt:



# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).  

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback  

# The primary network interface
#allow-hotplug eth0
#iface eth0 inet dhcp
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
        address 192.168.1.10
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 192.168.1.0
        broadcast 192.168.0.255
        gateway 192.168.1.1




bei "ifconfig" kommt:



lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)



wenn ich "/etc/init.d/networking restart" eingebe kommt folgendes:


Reconfiguring network interfaces...SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such devive
SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device
eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
Failed tp bring up eth0.
done.


Mich verwirrt das ziemlich. Als würde er keine Netzwerkkarte finden. Aber wenn ich im GRUB das gleiche Debian ohne Xen starte findet er alles ohne Probleme.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## o.meyer (15. Feb. 2008)

Hi sniffer3000,

Deine Netzwerkkonfiguration für den Broadcast ist falsch. Änder die Einstellungen, das es so aussieht:


```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
      address 192.168.1.10
      netmask 255.255.255.0
      network 192.168.1.0
      broadcast 192.168.1.255
      gateway 192.168.1.1
```
Grüße,

Olli


----------



## sniffer3000 (16. Feb. 2008)

Hat leider nichts gebracht. Er findet einfach die Netzwerkkarte in Xen nicht.

Trotzdem - Vielen Dank


----------

